

KyMaLabs adds an all new service, Wormwall, Web pages in a minute - bane
http://kymalabs.blogspot.com/2011/06/kymalabs-adds-all-new-service-wormwall.html

======
dwhewitson
A few things:

1\. I logged in and got taken to some other service ("Momentomail" or
something.) Bit confusing.

2\. I'm not too keen on the design. The logo seems a bit amateurish to me.

3\. I like the concept, but I feel the "Can you type an email?" thing to be
misleading. What does email have to do with this, aside from logging in?

4\. There were a few broken images on the WYSIWYG editor. Might just be my
machine, though.

5\. When I create a page, it's published online with your site's wrapper all
around it. It'd be nicer if it were just a blank HTML page -- with my content
-- and maybe a footnote for KyMaLabs. Again, a bit misleading.

6\. I think you could make the email-to-page thing more successful by perhaps
doing something like Posterous does -- send an email to create a web page? You
could provide a public email address, solicit HTML mail and then host them
online. I'd use that.

Keep trying, I'm sure there's promise in this idea :D

EDIT: One more thing. If I were you I'd scrap the whole 'services' thing, drop
the KyMaLabs brand and just focus on creating one, rock solid service. Solve a
practical problem really well and provide a service that people really need to
use. Don't spread yourselves too thin.

~~~
bane
Thanks for the comments!

Some quick responses:

1) Hopefully you were taken to a blank dashboard page with a navigation
sidebar for both Momentomail and Wormwall. If not, GAE is probably serving up
something wrongly.

2) We're trying for a cute and fun design, any suggestions? Neither of us are
designers by any stretch of the imagination and are trying to figure it out as
we go.

3) We offer two services right now, one is Momentomail, a simple email
scheduling service, the other is Wormwall a simple web publishing service.
We're trying to target the internet savvy user, but who may not have much
technical know-how. Hip moms, busy granddads, people who want to do things but
don't want to futz around with technical mumbo-jumbo.

We want to make these things about as easy, quick and involved as typing an
email.

4) If you wouldn't mind letting me know what's broken, I'll check it out. We
didn't notice anything broken in testing, but it could just be our machines :)

5) We're still thinking about the best way to present the user's pages. Right
now we want people who come to see that it's our service so we can build up
some brand awareness, but we'll probably revisit this idea for sure.

6) That's a great suggestion! We have a few directions we're intending to go,
and we've been getting some great ideas. I'll throw that in the next
development discussion meeting.

7) Our next few development cycles are going to focus on cleaning up the
design a bit. One thing that both me and my co-founder don't like is the
notion of business=single product, knowing of course that this will drag out
development and polish for quite a while. But the advantage is that it gives
us more properties to play around with and interesting integration paths
between our services to work with.

Momentomail has been doing pretty well, but not quite as well as we'd like.
However, there's only so much you can really do with that idea before it
starts getting really complicated or we're going to start to have to charge
for it -- something we're trying to avoid with our development plan. Some
ideas we've received (plugins for Yahoo mail, or browsers, etc.) would
effectively cut the users off from the site, and our only source revenue at
the moment (ads) -- which is one of several reasons we didn't go the boomerang
route.

With Wormwall, we think there's a niche there that's not served by blogs,
other simple web page tools, or other services, but we can use to help build
company awareness. But admittedly, this is v1.0 of the idea.

Thanks for taking the time to write up your notes though! We appreciate it!

